# NEW BORSA BELLA SMALL HOBO I HAVE PICS!!!



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys just thought you might want to see the new BB small hobo. Yes the small hobo, not medium hobo. I recently ordered the med hobo in flowers in the attic and the ldl in mulan. Well the LDL bag was a little too small so Melissa recommended the small hobo, which by the way is listed on her etsy.com site, not the borsabella.com sit. So I had her make it for me in the Mulan, and here it is next to my med hobo. The difference is about 2 inches. The size dimensions are listed here: http://www.etsy.com/listing/41825895/small-hobo-handbag-purse-ready-to-ship 

So here is my bag!!!

























And my new roo, too!


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

Gorgeous!  I love all your bags!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

That's really cute!  LDL was big enough for me, but I love the pocket on the outside.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I am surprised that the small & medium Hobo are the same price.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow!  That's a great bag!  I saw the small hobos on her Etsy site, but I just thought she was getting rid of them and didn't make them anymore.  Both of your fabric choices are awesome.  Oh, and the Roo as well!!  

But I am NOT going to buy one of these.....I am NOT going to buy one.....I am NOT!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes you are...


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful! It looks so pretty in the Mulan. I had never really looked at the fabric you chose for your Roo, but I really like how Melissa aligned the flower - the size of the bag makes it so dramatic and perfect. Thanks for the pics!

<putting small hobo on the list>


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, when I was talking with Melissa, she said that the small hobo will be added to her borsabella.com website very soon.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice in both of those fabrics.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh no!! I know I have to have one of these!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!   I am waiting for my Red Rocks med. hobo bag to arrive, hopefully on Mon.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Toby said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  I am waiting for my Red Rocks med. hobo bag to arrive, hopefully on Mon.


Oh, post pics when you get it...I really like that fabric choice.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Yes you are...


LOL! I'm so transparent!

I just bought 3 Vera Bradley bags this weekend, I can't!!

Well....maybe I can.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

lindnet said:


> LOL! I'm so transparent!
> 
> I just bought 3 Vera Bradley bags this weekend, I can't!!
> 
> Well....maybe I can.


Just a little bad influence here, but you can if you really love it! LOL!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I can...I think I can....


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Bevie, Those are gorgeous! Which fabric is your roo?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

bevie125 said:


> Just a little bad influence here, but you can if you really love it! LOL!


Ummm.....you're not helping.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Vet said:


> Bevie, Those are gorgeous! Which fabric is your roo?


Thanks, and the fabric on the roo is the purple orange japanese


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

bevie125 said:


> Thanks, and the fabric on the roo is the purple orange japanese


I love that! I never noticed it on Melissa's site.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That's just too cute for words! Can't wait to see all three Hobo sizes at the craft show I'll be attending in a few weeks. Lordy, I should be saving up...wonder how many different bags I'm going to want to bring home!  Bevie, is the strap out of matching fabric, or out of the webbing material?

I'm using one of the small gadget bags right now for my phone; just emailed Melissa to see about getting a small gadget bag with a pocket made out of one of the new waterproof fabrics:










(that's the new beach bag)

I just love how summery it looks, and the small gadget bag fits well into any of the LDL pockets, or looped around a handle strap, or through one of my belt loops.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> That's just too cute for words! Can't wait to see all three Hobo sizes at the craft show I'll be attending in a few weeks. Lordy, I should be saving up...wonder how many different bags I'm going to want to bring home!  Bevie, is the strap out of matching fabric, or out of the webbing material?
> 
> I'm using one of the small gadget bags right now for my phone; just emailed Melissa to see about getting a small gadget bag with a pocket made out of one of the new waterproof fabrics:
> 
> ...


I really wish I could go to her show, but I dont live at all near by. The strap is the webbing not the matching fabric. I actually like it better for some reason.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Gorgeous!  I love them both!


----------

